# Freuen Sie sich auf Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory?



## Administrator (20. Januar 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Teslatier (20. Januar 2005)

Kommt jetzt jedes Jahr ein neuer Teil raus? Dass Teil 2 ca. ein Jahr nach dem ersten rauskam kann ich ja noch akzeptieren. Aber wieder ein Jahr nach dem 2. gleich den 3.? o.O
Also ich hab jetzt schon die Schnauze voll von Splinter Cell. Das nimmt ja FIFA/UT-ähnliche Außmaße an.

[X] "Nein, das Spielprinzip reizt mich nicht mehr".

PS: Den ersten Teil fand ich noch gut.


----------



## spider_fx (20. Januar 2005)

Teslatier am 20.01.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt jetzt jedes Jahr ein neuer Teil raus? Dass Teil 2 ca. ein Jahr nach dem ersten rauskam kann ich ja noch akzeptieren. Aber wieder ein Jahr nach dem 2. gleich den 3.? o.O
> Also ich hab jetzt schon die Schnauze voll von Splinter Cell. Das nimmt ja FIFA/UT-ähnliche Außmaße an.
> 
> [X] "Nein, das Spielprinzip reizt mich nicht mehr".
> ...



naja, ok... der 2. teil war scheisse. aber wenn die jetzt halt jedes jahr einen teil rausbringen, dann is mir das egal, solange innovationen da sind und nicht das immer das gleiche kommt.


----------



## EVS (20. Januar 2005)

Bei mir kommt's nicht darauf an ob ein Spiel jedes Jahr neu erscheint, sondern dass das Spiel qualitativ gut ist. Klar, dar zweite Teil war eher nur ein Remake des ersten Teils, aber der dritte Teil glaube ich wird ein richtig gutes Spiel und ich freue mich auch schon richtig darauf, zumal ich Taktik-Spiele sehr gerne spiele.


----------



## Dumbi (20. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass der dritte Teil der letzte ist, und die Splinter-Cell-Reihe damit eine Trilogie!
Bin wirklich gespannt, ob bei ,,Chaos Theory" endlich das wahrgemacht wird, was der Vorgänger ursprünglich versprochen, aber nicht eingehalten hat: mehrere Lösungswege und nicht-lineares Gameplay!


----------



## Iceman (20. Januar 2005)

Teslatier am 20.01.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt jetzt jedes Jahr ein neuer Teil raus? Dass Teil 2 ca. ein Jahr nach dem ersten rauskam kann ich ja noch akzeptieren. Aber wieder ein Jahr nach dem 2. gleich den 3.? o.O
> Also ich hab jetzt schon die Schnauze voll von Splinter Cell. Das nimmt ja FIFA/UT-ähnliche Außmaße an.
> 
> [X] "Nein, das Spielprinzip reizt mich nicht mehr".
> ...



Der 2. Teil wurde von einem anderen Programmierteam entwickelt. Das Team des ersten Teiles sitzt jetzt am 3. Teil.

Ich selbst konnte mit keinem der Splinter Cell Spiele bisher was anfangen, einerseits mag ich Schleichspiele allgemein nicht soo sehr und andererseits fand ich das Leveldesing immer viel zu linear.


----------



## Grappa11 (20. Januar 2005)

spider_fx am 20.01.2005 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> naja, ok... der 2. teil war scheisse. aber wenn die jetzt halt jedes jahr einen teil rausbringen, dann is mir das egal, solange innovationen da sind und nicht das immer das gleiche kommt.




scheisse finde ich ein bißchen übertrieben, zumindest wenn man dem ersten Teil was abgewinnen konnte. Mir hat zwar der erste Teil auch etwas besser gefallen, das lag allerdings vornehmlich an zwei Punkten: 1. Die schäbige Verpackung mit 4 CDs in billigen Plastikhüllen (und überhaupt 4 CDs anstatt 1 DVD) und 2. äußerst unschöne Grafikbugs insbesondere (naja eigentlich ausschließlich) bei den Schatten, wenn auch "nur" bei Ati-Karten. 
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall drauf! Wenn Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory im März erscheinen sollte, wird es aber wohl etwas warten müssen, da die kommenden Adventures Nibiru und Still Life für mich absolut Vorrang haben.


----------



## web_junkie (20. Januar 2005)

Da ich den 2. Teil eher als "Mission-Pack" ansehe freue ich mich auf den Teil 3.
Schöne Grafik, große Levels, schlauere Gegner, neue Moves/Attacks...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2005)

[X] nein, mag keine spiele mit linearem missionsaufbau.


----------



## maxx2003 (20. Januar 2005)

[X] Ja, ich mochte mindestens einen der Vorgänger

Ich mochte eigentlich beide, obwohl der 2. Teil nicht grad der Überflieger war. Taktikshooter mag ich sehr gerne, weil man seine Fähigkeiten und seine Intelligenz für sich unter Beweis stellen kann.
Wenns nicht immer soooo viele Bugs in Spielen geben würde, dann hätte man bessere...


----------



## KONNAITN (21. Januar 2005)

[X] Nein, weil vor allem der zweite Teil einfach nur öde war (Levelaufbau, Story) und ich bezweifle dass Teil 3 viel mehr wird als ein schickes Grafik-Update.


----------



## quintus2 (25. Januar 2005)

ich "freue" mich nur, wenn sich was zum 2. Teil geändert hat.
fand den 1. Teil richtig gut


----------



## Nali_WarCow (25. Januar 2005)

quintus2 am 25.01.2005 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> ich "freue" mich nur, wenn sich was zum 2. Teil geändert hat.
> fand den 1. Teil richtig gut



Ja Teil 1 war klasse. Aber Teil 2 leider nur ein Missionpack. Auf zwei weitere Moves von Sam kann ich gut verzichten. Ist schon traurig. Da schaffen es Entwickler ein wunderbares, fecht frisches Spielkonzept auf zu entwickeln, doch dann treten sich nach Teil 1 auf der Stelle.


----------



## DaHerb (4. Februar 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 25.01.2005 11:45 schrieb:
			
		

> quintus2 am 25.01.2005 11:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wäre Teil 2 als Add-on herausgekommen wär's kein Problem gewesen, als Vollpreisprodukt war es schon 'ne ziemliche Dreistigkeit.
Ich habe den ersten Teil zwar auch gerne gespielt, aber wie 'frisch' das Spielkonzept nach dem - bereits 2002 für die PS2 erschienenen "Metal Gear Solid 2" - noch war, lasse ich mal dahingestellt.
Insgesamt ist mein Bedarf an Schleich-Shootern derzeit eher gering, aber schaun' mer mal was der dritte Teil bringt.


----------



## Jay-Py (4. Februar 2005)

Teslatier am 20.01.2005 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt jetzt jedes Jahr ein neuer Teil raus? Dass Teil 2 ca. ein Jahr nach dem ersten rauskam kann ich ja noch akzeptieren. Aber wieder ein Jahr nach dem 2. gleich den 3.? o.O
> Also ich hab jetzt schon die Schnauze voll von Splinter Cell. Das nimmt ja FIFA/UT-ähnliche Außmaße an.
> 
> [X] "Nein, das Spielprinzip reizt mich nicht mehr".
> ...


----------



## Jay-Py (4. Februar 2005)

Ja ich freue mich schon narrisch darauf.

Was ich auf der u.a. Games Convention 2004 gesehen hat mich sehr begeister.

Die Grafik hat noch mal einen guten Zacken zugelegt und die Gegner haben auch einiges dazu gelernt.

Auch der Multiplayer-Modus macht gut was her: So detailreich habe ich das noch selten gesehen.

Ich denke es wird eines der (Taktik-)Highlights des Jahres.


----------



## AlienViech (17. Februar 2005)

spider_fx am 20.01.2005 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Teslatier am 20.01.2005 20:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich fand den 2 teil ganz toll, hab ihn 2mal durchgespielt! den ersten hab ich mir heute auf goldgames8 geholt, der is auch gut! ich freu mich schon auf chaos theory!


----------

